# برنامج مصور لربط المكونات الكهربائية



## westwind (24 مارس 2011)

الموضوع يتعلق بدوائر السيطرة الكهربائية بي ال سي

هناك برنامج تركي بسيط لتصميم الدوائر هذا رابطه بطريقة مخطط اللادر
http://www.veppa.com/scs
لكني ابحث عن برنامج لتطبيق رسم اللادر الى مكونات مصورة وكل ما يجب فعله هو توصيل الوايرات
هذه صورة لتوضيح سؤالي:
http://img97.imageshack.us/i/sample26.jpg
المخطط العلوي عندي برنامجه ولكن المخطط السفلي هو المطلوب

هل يعرف احد برنامج تكون به المكونات الكهريائية مصورة أشبه بالعملي الحقيقي ؟ ارجو ان لا يبخل به علينا وله كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

